
Remembering the Beautifully Boring MMO 'Star Wars Galaxies' - parennoob
https://killscreen.com/articles/remembering-the-beautifully-boring-mmo-star-wars-galaxies/
======
Pamar
Never played it myself, but I remember that a lot of people in Second Life
were "refugees" from SWG and they harped on how great it was (for the social
aspects) for hours...

Second Life appealed to them, but only because SWG had lost its charms, or was
being closed down by Sony.

